
Is it possible to disrupt a cow? - Osiris30
https://perspicacity.xyz/2019/07/07/is-it-possible-to-disrupt-a-cow/?__twitter_impression=true
======
verdverm
Was not expecting a climate change piece turned anti-meat. The author seems to
have missed the bit about red seaweed and livestock.

I'll hope other solutions prevail before needing to give up my tasty meats.

